# VES Help - There will be No Peace on Earth



## ClownCar (Feb 16, 1999)

Attempted to install PS3 in Routan for 14 hour drive. We are leaving tomorrow noon.

Bought 300W inverter, plugged everything in. PS3 powers up no problem. I think I am home free. So I grab the remote to switch the mode and the VES claims there is no signal from AUX 1. I switch the RCA plugs to AUX 2. Same thing.

Moving to the front of the van I try switching it on the touch screen. It's not even highlighting AUX 1 or 2 as active. 

Am I doing something wrong or have the lunkheads in Windsor forgotten to attach something?

Any help much appreciated.


----------



## MozartMan (Jul 31, 2010)

ClownCar,

What ws the resolution on your PS3 when yo turned it off last time before bringing it to your van? 1080i/p or 480i/p?


----------



## ClownCar (Feb 16, 1999)

1080

So I should hook it back up inside and set it back to 480?


----------



## MozartMan (Jul 31, 2010)

ClownCar said:


> 1080
> 
> So I should hook it back up inside and set it back to 480?


 Yes, this is the first thing I would try. PS3 can automatically detect resolution, but it probably only applies to TVs, and not car video. Just my guess (about car video).


----------



## Sawdust (May 28, 2002)

Also found that if its hooked up but not playing anything, the ves does not detect it. Not untill you hit play will the ves then know something is there.


----------



## ClownCar (Feb 16, 1999)

All hail the Internet! Where someone always knows something. eace:

Thanks MozartMan. Reset the video output and it works! Checked out a PS3 forum and found out that there is a shortcut to reset. Just hold the start button down for 5 seconds when powering up the PS3 until it beeps a second time. Much easier than hooking the PS3 back up to a TV.

I have a 300W inverter and it was beeping a bit when hooked up to the 12V power supply next to the left rear seat. Moved the plug forward to the 12V (direct to battery full time) plug and everything is fine.

My 9 year old daughter thanks you all. She can play Lego Harry Potter 'til her brain rots now.


----------



## MozartMan (Jul 31, 2010)

You are welcome. :wave:

Sorry, forgot about reset procedure cause I used it only few times since I bought my PS3 in 2006.

Enjoy your ride.


----------



## Steveaut (Sep 16, 2010)

Tell us more about the inverter you bought. I didn't think one that plugs into the lighter would work. How much and where did you buy it?

Thanks.


----------



## 58kafer (Jun 27, 2007)

I have a 400 Watt with 800 peak that plugs into the Cig lighter in the side panel. It powered my PS2 no problems. My Dad but several of them a few years back at Target. IIRC he only paid like 30 bucks for them. They look like a stereo amp. The fan is isn't too bad but I'd rather have a cooling fan than none.

http://www.google.com/search?aq=f&sourceid=chrome&ie=UTF-8&q=400+watt+inverter


----------



## ClownCar (Feb 16, 1999)

Update: 300 watt inverter worked 'some of the time ' on trip. definitely didn't like the cold and refused to work until it warmed up.

I'm guessing 300 watts is not enough for a PS3. I'm going to box it up and take it back, maybe get the 400 watt.


----------



## 58kafer (Jun 27, 2007)

ClownCar said:


> Update: 300 watt inverter worked 'some of the time ' on trip. definitely didn't like the cold and refused to work until it warmed up.
> 
> I'm guessing 300 watts is not enough for a PS3. I'm going to box it up and take it back, maybe get the 400 watt.


Some(if not all) will only draw a certain amount when plugged into the Cig lighter. To unleash the full potential you may need to hard wire it in, if it gives you that option. Meaning the Cig adapter is removable and you can put on the alligator clips to a battery---that is where you would hard wire to, not using the alligator clips. If going that route, wire it thru a relay so when the relay "turns on" the full voltage from the battery will go to it but it should be on a keyed hot. Also depending on which PS3 you have (Fat or Slim) they both draw different amounts, the Slim being less but more environment friendly. Check the paperwork before you return it, but also check to see what the power supply in the PS3 draws, you might be on the edge.

I gotta ask, did she use the head phones or did you get to listen to the game for the ride:laugh:
I'm sure other kiddies were jealous of her, my kids always use to say, "Look , they get TV in their car." I remember going to horse shows while my sisters competed and I got to watch Saturday morning cartoons on the old 13" Black and White with rabbit ears in the back of the station wagon.


----------



## ClownCar (Feb 16, 1999)

Headphones! 

Thanks goodness for headphones.


----------

